# The $33 CAD for 8 MUFE e/s & BeneFit High Beam Haul!



## KittehKat (Aug 9, 2009)

So I've been having a horrid week/weekend for a number of reasons - until I popped by my local Shoppers Drug Mart for the Spend Your Points event! I had $150 worth of Optimum points saved up so I got... $200 off my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The deal is still on until the end of the day and most SDMs are still open (or 24 hrs, like the one I went to) so hurry up and haul if you haven't already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if you have 40K points, you get an extra $25 free). Thanks for checking my haul out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














(And just 'cause this was such an awesomely good deal...)


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Aug 9, 2009)

that's awesome! i'm still saving up my points (I got an Optimum Mastercard a few months ago to speed up the process lol). I wish I had 75 000 points right now, more like 25 000...I'll keep dreaming and waiting...I want to try the GOSH waterproof liner, and I'm going to get Benefit Coralista blush too.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 9, 2009)

whaatttt some Shoppers have MUFE?? Amazingly awesome haul!!


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_that's awesome! i'm still saving up my points (I got an Optimum Mastercard a few months ago to speed up the process lol). I wish I had 75 000 points right now, more like 25 000...I'll keep dreaming and waiting...I want to try the GOSH waterproof liner, and I'm going to get Benefit Coralista blush too._

 
The Shoppers near me has a lot of food (like $2.99 milk and frozen foods), so I pick up groceries there sometimes on 20x the points days (the Loblaws is a little too far for my liking)... they've had so many recently that they added up really quickly. What got me to 75K was my giant Dior haul from the Fall collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Coralista and it's lovely...I hope you get it soon! <3


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_whaatttt some Shoppers have MUFE?? Amazingly awesome haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes...the Shoppers @ College and Yonge (Toronto) has soooo much stuff and it's new, so the beauty boutique area looks like a Sephora but somehow even better. Guerlain & Dior too. Only a few carry MUFE though - you can see online if there's one near you!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2009)

Gosh, I wish we had a Shoppers! Get points towards makeup for grocery shopping? Ughhh heaven!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

What a great haul!!! That is so awesome!


----------



## emmalay (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm up to 50,000 points and I'm attempting to go all the way with them !


----------



## Willa (Aug 10, 2009)

Omg... lucky girl!!!
Optimum points are great, I'm probably around 25$ right now, can't wait
Nice haul! I'm jealous


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Gosh, I wish we had a Shoppers! Get points towards makeup for grocery shopping? Ughhh heaven!_

 
it is pretty awesome, I agree  i get a little thrill out of buying milk and earning points towards free makeup


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_What a great haul!!! That is so awesome!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmalay* 

 
_I'm up to 50,000 points and I'm attempting to go all the way with them !_

 
Good luck! It realllly doesn't take long. Make sure you sign up for their email list so you know about all the 20x the points days.


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats insane !
Way to be the luckiest, i never knew about the event.


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Omg... lucky girl!!!
Optimum points are great, I'm probably around 25$ right now, can't wait
Nice haul! I'm jealous_

 
They are really great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wayyy better than "BI points" for crappy deluxe samples. I have been trying to remember to buy all my makeup from Shoppers (stuff that I normally get from Seph.)...if only they had MAC, UD & Chanel, I'd never have to go anywhere else


----------



## n_c (Aug 10, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## tdm (Aug 10, 2009)

what the heck? What kind of store is this.....and why don't I have one? sobbing.....


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2009)

.............


----------



## Willa (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Awesome haul.  I have always envied the points program at Shopper's Drug  Mart.  We need some of those in the states._

 
It's like Air Miles but you get points quicker
I've got sooo many things for free with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish my Pharmaprix would carry MUFE but they dont


----------



## XIOMR- (Aug 11, 2009)

great haull!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 11, 2009)

wat!!? enjoy your haul!! im jealous!


----------



## star25 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, how do you girls manage to save up your points for so long? As soon as my balance reaches $5 off, I'm like REDEEM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love their Reward program.

For you Canadian ladies - and non-make-up related - another great reward program is the Scotiabank and Scene Points program. I've gotten so many free movies since I signed up a year ago... you get points everytime you use your debit, and there's ways tons of ways to get bonus points.

Scene and Optimum are the only rewards I bother to collect... I gave up on Air Miles a long time ago.

Anyway, awesome haul! I love High Beam, I used to mix it into my moisturizer all the time. I gotta remember to reach for it more often.


----------



## dollbaby (Aug 11, 2009)

aww that's awsome! love the haul!! I'd be super excited too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy hun!!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 11, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It's like Air Miles but you get points quicker
I've got sooo many things for free with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish my Pharmaprix would carry MUFE but they dont_

 
There is a Shoppers in Laval that carries it if you're willing to go on a little drive - store locator here : " + client + ": Store Locator


----------



## KittehKat (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_Wow, how do you girls manage to save up your points for so long? As soon as my balance reaches $5 off, I'm like REDEEM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their Reward program.

For you Canadian ladies - and non-make-up related - another great reward program is the Scotiabank and Scene Points program. I've gotten so many free movies since I signed up a year ago... you get points everytime you use your debit, and there's ways tons of ways to get bonus points.

Scene and Optimum are the only rewards I bother to collect... I gave up on Air Miles a long time ago.

Anyway, awesome haul! I love High Beam, I used to mix it into my moisturizer all the time. I gotta remember to reach for it more often._

 
Haha. My boyfriend is like that. I think I just resist, knowing that the rewards increase substantially if I hold out. I'm like...could blow these points on snacks. Or I could wait and get $150 (or $200 in this particular case) of free makeup! 

I love Scene. I have a Scene debit as well, and I always get my TTC Metropass via debit so I've also seen a lot of free movies  HBC Rewards can be decent-ish too. I try to go to the MAC counter in the Queen St Bay instead of a store so I can get *something* out of purchasing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah... Air Miles is pointless. I used to shop at a Dominion's and they take Air Miles, but hardly anyone does. Only really rack up with an Air Miles VISA.


----------



## Willa (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you for the link


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

Collecting Optimum points used to be so easy when you were allowed to collect points on bus passes. I had the points card racked up so high buying those each month. 

I've noticed that a lot of the Shoppers in my area are carrying higher end makeup lines. You've given me inspiration not to cash in those points, I want to get free MUFE...

Has anyone else noticed that the lights they use in the new Shoppers make certain types of makeup "sweat". I love the MUFE concealer palettes but I refuse to buy them at shoppers because they sit under really hot lights all day.  I went through an entire case of them looking for one that wasn't runny, and I couldn't find a single one. Everything else is fine, just products that are creamy.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 14, 2009)

omg thats an amazing haul... why dont we have this here lol lucky!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 14, 2009)

omg thats an amazing haul... why dont we have this here lol lucky!


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow what a nice haul! and you only had to spend $33 you are so lucky


----------



## Modmom (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_Wow, how do you girls manage to save up your points for so long? As soon as my balance reaches $5 off, I'm like REDEEM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their Reward program.

Scene and Optimum are the only rewards I bother to collect... I gave up on Air Miles a long time ago.
_

 

I'm right with you...redeem!  redeem!  LOL   I hit $10 and grabbed Benefit Coralista this weekend.  And I thought THAT was a bargain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scene and Optimum are the only points I collect too!

That is an AMAZING haul.  You've inspired me to try harder at keeping my points.  What a high that would be to walk out of there with that much product for so little money.  

I have two huge Shoppers near me, and neither one carries MUFE.  Fingers crossed that we'll get it someday soon.


----------



## sayonara (Aug 16, 2009)

thats amazing! i wish we had that


----------



## Babylard (Aug 17, 2009)

omgosh. i should totally save my optimum points for mufe!! ive been spending them on apple green tea LOL


----------



## Modmom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_omgosh. i should totally save my optimum points for mufe!! ive been spending them on apple green tea LOL_

 
I just scared my dog because you made me laugh out loud


----------



## Willa (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm about to have 25$... YAY!!!


----------

